# Paypal question



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was wondering what you have to do to get paypal and a legit link to it.
How does it work?

Been wanting more payment method choices for my customers.

Thanks


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Just go to www.Paypal.com to set up an account. I believe you just need your bank account number to start transferring money into it (or out of it, if you're making purchases as well), which takes a few days to verify.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

After you set up your account through Paypal you can link your website to it and people can pay through there. My website is through Weebly and it gives me an option to ad a paypal page. I don't know what server you go through but it should be the same.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks 

Is it through a checking account?

How safe is it?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I have had a paypal account for almost 14 years and have never had any trouble with them.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes you have to set it up through your bank account. Money is deposited right into your checking or savings account and withdrawn like a debit card. I haven't had problems but I have heard of people who sell puppies having problems. One instance someone bought a couple puppies through Paypal and then after they picked them up they cancelled the payment. The seller was out the money. Fortunately for her she threatened the buyer with legal action and they ended up paying. I thin they have up to 30 days to cancel. So if you are going to sell through papal I would suggest having some kind of contract/receipt and proof of pick up.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Paypal does have buyer and seller protection, but the buyer can't cancel the payment if it has been claimed by the seller. They can dispute a payment, but PayPal does arbitrate those, so if you haven't done anything wrong, have kept records, and have clear policies, then you shouldn't have a problem.

I've used PayPay for Ebay and Etsy for about 10 years, and I've never had a problem that wasn't resolved in my favor in the end.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A little scary they have 30 days to cancel payment. Hmm.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They don't have 30 days to cancel a payment. They can only cancel it if it's unclaimed by the seller (if someone sends you a payment via email, you have to claim it - if you use some sort of checkout, then it's automatic). They do have 45 days to dispute a payment though.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

ariella42 said:


> They don't have 30 days to cancel a payment. They can only cancel it if it's unclaimed by the seller (if someone sends you a payment via email, you have to claim it - if you use some sort of checkout, then it's automatic). They do have 45 days to dispute a payment though.


Sorry you were right. I was thinking about how long it can take if you request a refund. Don't know how I got those two mixed up. Maybe I was thinking of Ebay. Anyway the person I was thinking of did have an issue with Paypal and was told that she would have to file charges with her local authorities because she didn't have proof of the sale. She probably didn't Claim it and the buyer went back as soon as they picked up the puppies and cancelled the payment. This particular person wasn't very organized though and didn't even know the address of the person buying the animals. 
I would still make sure that they sign something saying that they picked up the animal and that it was in good health. You don't want them filing a dispute later saying that they didn't get the animal or it was sick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A contract would be good.


Unclaimed sounds better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a paypal and love it...I never linked it to my web sight though...thatsa thought...I too have weebly : )


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I've had a PayPal account for ages. I don't use it very often but I've never had a problem with them. I had to use the buyer protection service once several years ago when I made an Ebay purchase and never received the merchandise. After the necessary steps were completed I got my money back with no issues.
I consider them to be as safe as any other kind of bank account.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

PayPal has a thing called "Seller Protection" also you can get a card reader that you plug into your iPad or phone that can be used as a debit/credit card machine. So the buyer doesn't have to bring cash they can just slide there debt or credit card and the amount will go to your paypal and then you can transfer it to your bank account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love paypal! It's how I get paid from a website I do some work for, and when I do sell photos to people I can't deal with face to face it's the best way to go. 
I have a debit card through paypal so it's easy to access the $$ without transferring it to my bank account.
I also have Netflix set up to go through paypal, and if there is not enough $$ in paypal I have paypal authorized to take that amount out of my bank account so it doesn't interfere with my husband/kids precious tv lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds pretty good.

What is the cost monthly?
Or how does that work to pay for their services?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

There's no monthly fee. You pay 2.9% plus $0.30 for every transaction.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I love PayPal, had my account for upwards of 14 years without any problems. You can use it to send money to friends or family, too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

ariella42 said:


> There's no monthly fee. You pay 2.9% plus $0.30 for every transaction.


When I signed up for PayPal I was under the understanding that if you link it directly to your bank account there is no transaction fee? Is that not the case?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I appreciate the info from all.

How neat.

Do any of you add the fee cost to the purchase of, say a goat, so the buyer pays that fee and not you?


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I always send a little extra to the seller. I feel bad for making them pay the fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Dee, if you're selling through PayPal, there is a fee for each transaction. If you buy through PayPal, there isn't a fee. The exception is when you directly send money to someone (i.e. entering their email address in PayPal instead of checking out with PayPal), then either the buyer or the seller can pay the fee.

Pam, I always build the fees into my pricing structure, because I feel like it's part of the cost of doing business and people are turned off by being asked to pay extra fees on top of a price. You can always add $10 or $15 to your prices across the board to cover the cost of fees.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I may be looking into it soon.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a checking account specifically for Pay Pal. I keep a certain amount of money in it at all times.
If something would happen, I would only be out that amount. (Usually $200-$300). If I am going to 
actually purchase something, I increase the amount. That way, if it gets hacked, they don't get much.

If you are selling items, you might want to keep emptying your account, so you wouldn't lose money in the event
of a hack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea.

I want my customers to be able use it to purchase goats. That is the main reason I am inquiring about it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We use paypal for animal deposits however we do not link it to our main banking account. We use a separate bank account specifically for paypal because people will get foolish and file a claim to get their money bank. Make sure if you are taking non refundable when you send an invoice you state non refundable in all caps. 



Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, will do that. ;-)


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We had someone buy a bunch of hatching eggs one time. It was over $200 worth of exotic chicken eggs. They hatched the eggs out and because it was within the 45 day limit of paypal they filed a claim because they said 75% of the hatched eggs were Roos. Even though they weren't old enough to tell what sex they were paypal refunded the buyer the money because I didn't state the sex of the birds. I told them there was no way for me to tell because they were eggs when I sold them and that was the agreement but paypal still refunded the buyer and I was out of over 60 chickens. So that was not a good experience. Just make sure you are very clear about your terms. Most people do great with paypal but ever now and then you run into a stinker. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, sorry you dealt with that. 
I agree, that was unfair, some people take it a bit over board. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what i do is tell people to send it as a "gift" and then I get the full amount and the sender cant dispute and get their money back (I know because I tried once when someone didnt send papers on a goat I purchased). 

I do not link to my website as i want full control over who sends me money - I dont want someone sending money to purchase a goat for sale or sending a deposit and I already sold the goat or in the process of selling to someone else etc. 

I have Square to accept credit cards as well in person. 

my mom has her paypal set to a separate account but I dont, its set to my primary and Ive never had issues.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Does the seller have to set it up so there is a check out process? I've sent money to sellers without a check out process. Does the seller have to send you an invoice to make it happen?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope you just need the email address connected to the paypal of the person you are sending money to


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I sent it to their farm email address, and after I did, all it said was that I had sent them a payment. There wasn't a checkout process like when I buy stuff online with PayPal, and have to enter my personal info.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Correct. Because its not linked to any specific invoice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Stacey, a lot of good information.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't used mine in forever... but I've never had problems. I did file a complaint once when merchandise I bought never arrived and got my money refunded quickly. I used to sell on ebay a LOT. No problems. 

So far as I know, if you never take your money OUT of paypal, you dont pay any fees. At least that's how it was when I signed up. At the time, they sent me a paypal debit card where I could access funds I had in paypal with that card, at local stores or whatever. Online, you can just pay via your paypal account. I have only ever paid fees when I transfer the money into my "real" checking account. But... again, it's been awhile and that could all be different now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No fee to transfer to checking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a 500.00 limit per month you can withdraw to checking unless you do a verification with your credit/debit card or provide your SSN. I'm not sure yet how much that increases your limit. I'm in the process of verifying my CC but won't be adding my SSN as that seems like a risky thing to do! Verifying my CC that's already attached to th account is actually a good thing and helps me more.


----------

